# Lanzarote



## foxylady (14 Mar 2007)

I am thinking of heading to Lanzarote for summer hol and am wondering if anyone has been to costa teguise  or playa blanca. I have been to puerto del Carmen before and liked it but am just looking to try somewhere different. I have teenage son so need to have some kind of entertainment there to keep him occupied.


----------



## kilomike (14 Mar 2007)

Been to Playa Blanca a couple of times and I wouldn't recommend it for teenagers. It's very very quiet. I have a friend who lives there and I think its for people of a certain age. As far as I know the only place that would suit a lively teenager on the island is Puerto Del Carmen.


----------



## foxylady (14 Mar 2007)

kilomike said:


> Been to Playa Blanca a couple of times and I wouldn't recommend it for teenagers. It's very very quiet. I have a friend who lives there and I think its for people of a certain age. As far as I know the only place that would suit a lively teenager on the island is Puerto Del Carmen.


 

Can you recommend any apartments in Puerto Del Carmen??


----------



## Ret45 (14 Mar 2007)

Just back from Costa Teguise. Had a great time as I got to go windsurfing everyday. Teguise is very quiet though and we would drive to Pto Del Carmen most evenings for meals out. Teguise might be too quiet for a teenager.


----------



## dk99 (14 Mar 2007)

foxylady said:


> Can you recommend any apartments in Puerto Del Carmen??



El Dorado Apartments. Half way between the strip and the old town. Was there about 2/3 years ago with our daughter and had a fab time. Nice and quite and close to the shopping complex. Booked with Panorama holidays but not sure if still available from them


----------



## Ravima (14 Mar 2007)

Sun Tropical in Playa Blanca might suit. How teenage is the teenager? there is a kids club on site and great activities by day. Night could be problematic however. I'm going back there for the thrid time in July. (Creatures of habit!)


----------



## kilomike (14 Mar 2007)

foxylady said:


> Can you recommend any apartments in Puerto Del Carmen??


My friend likes Playa Blanca and not Puerto Del Carmen. I know very little about Puerto Del Carmen except that its the liveliest spot on the island!


----------



## fjenn (15 Mar 2007)

I've been to Lanzarote a few times and would not recommend Playa Blanca if you have a teenage son as it's very quite, Also Costa Teguise also quite. You're best bet is puerto Del Carmen, The Fariones apartments are an excellent choice or you could try La Penita apt's Both are on the main strip and are an excellent choice


----------



## Caveat (15 Mar 2007)

Hi

You could stay in the 'Matagorda' area which is at the edge of Puerto - probably more easily available and a bit cheaper. The locality is fairly quiet but not too quiet and within easy reach of nightlife if required.

Taxis and buses to the main strip are cheap and plentiful - but you could walk.

In Matagorda there are still a fair few restaurants/pubs/shops etc

Budget travel have a few apts in Matagorda - sorry can't remember names


----------



## r2d2 (15 Mar 2007)

foxylady said:


> I am thinking of heading to Lanzarote for summer hol and am wondering if anyone has been to costa teguise or playa blanca. I have been to puerto del Carmen before and liked it but am just looking to try somewhere different. I have teenage son so need to have some kind of entertainment there to keep him occupied.


 
Been to Teguise twice and wouldn't see any attraction for a teen.....Still seems very quiet tbh.....


----------



## foxylady (16 Mar 2007)

thanks for all the help, I have now narrowed it down to the costa sal apts in matagorda or lomo blanco apts in puerto del carmen.


----------



## lasno (16 Mar 2007)

Both are good choices, in quiet areas. However for convenience the Lomo
Blanco would be the best choice as it is within walking distance of the old town and the main beach road with all its shops and restaurants.

If you opt for the Costa Sal you will probably be using taxis and or buses a lot. That said, taxis are very reasonable within the urban areas.
Enjoy.


----------



## foxylady (16 Mar 2007)

Have just found the sol lanzarote apartments as well, and have heard good reports also. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## frankmac (16 Mar 2007)

foxylady said:


> Have just found the sol lanzarote apartments as well, and have heard good reports also. Decisions, decisions.


 
What are you looking for in an apartment? If it is just to sleep in and maybe make a breakfast or snack then there are numerous two star establishments that are great value and allow you to keep your money for spending on yourself.

I got back on Wednesday. Stayed in Jable Bermudas. One bedroom apartment cost €266 for the week plus flights €140.00 each. Taxi to and from airport €20.00. Total cost €566.00. It would have cost at least that much each to stay at any of the Fariones. So you see what I mean. 

I used to stay at the Fariones but I now prefer to spend my money on myself.


----------



## foxylady (16 Mar 2007)

frankmac said:


> What are you looking for in an apartment? If it is just to sleep in and maybe make a breakfast or snack then there are numerous two star establishments that are great value and allow you to keep your money for spending on yourself.
> 
> I got back on Wednesday. Stayed in Jable Bermudas. One bedroom apartment cost €266 for the week plus flights €140.00 each. Taxi to and from airport €20.00. Total cost €566.00. It would have cost at least that much each to stay at any of the Fariones. So you see what I mean.
> 
> I used to stay at the Fariones but I now prefer to spend my money on myself.


 

I agree with the spending money on yourself bit , however I am going in June and would not get cheap flights for then.

I am not looking for anything swanky but just something that has some form of amenities like some form of entertainment.


----------



## frankmac (16 Mar 2007)

foxylady said:


> I agree with the spending money on yourself bit , however I am going in June and would not get cheap flights for then.
> 
> I am not looking for anything swanky but just something that has some form of amenities like some form of entertainment.


 
I stayed in the Lanzarote Sol some years ago when my children were younger. They have very good entertainment for children up to about 12. In high season depending on numbers they will organise a teenagers club. Its in Matagorda which does not have much around it in the entertainment line, however taxis in Lanzarote are dirt cheap.

The Sol have been refurbished since I've been there. I would suggest that you check out Tripadvisor at this link you will get some useful info. You can use this site for most accommodations.Good luck


----------



## foxylady (29 Mar 2007)

frankmac said:


> What are you looking for in an apartment? If it is just to sleep in and maybe make a breakfast or snack then there are numerous two star establishments that are great value and allow you to keep your money for spending on yourself.
> 
> I got back on Wednesday. Stayed in Jable Bermudas. One bedroom apartment cost €266 for the week plus flights €140.00 each. Taxi to and from airport €20.00. Total cost €566.00. It would have cost at least that much each to stay at any of the Fariones. So you see what I mean.
> 
> I used to stay at the Fariones but I now prefer to spend my money on myself.


 

  You didnt say what the jable bermudas were like, would you recommend them


----------



## Graham_07 (29 Mar 2007)

Go to PdC twice a year and Have stayed in Los Hibiscos, Panorama and Montana apts all in PdC. Panorama very small nice complex near just up the steep hill from the Morana. Los Hibiscos about 1/2 way along the strip. The Montana back a bit between the main Playa Grande and the Los Pocillos beaches, lovely place 2 pools. Would recommend any of them. www.holidaywatchdog.com is good for getting reviews from people who have stayed in various apartments.  
Would agree with others that for teenagers PdC is really the only place and even then ours would say as a whole that Lanzarote is too quiet for them so we go on our own now.


----------



## Marie M (29 Mar 2007)

Just back from Lomo Blanco's and if I even said they look tired it would be too kind,think Mosney or Trobolgan, also the hills and steps nearly killed us and the kids. We were with others and are all in our mid 20 - to 30 and we would have been bored out of our minds if we stuck to the entertainment. For instance the advertised games room was a complete wreck and the darts board was so old it was sprouting like a daffodil in the wall, the restaurant was like a canteen, with plastic chairs and slop of various colour in ban maries.

In short I wouldn't advise you to go there or anywhere up near the old town if walking up croagh patrick with a coupe of beers is not for you.

We stayed in the Aquazul  a couple of years ago and much preferred it, we should have gone back!!


----------



## frankmac (29 Mar 2007)

foxylady said:


> You didnt say what the jable bermudas were like, would you recommend them


 
They were fine for a couple. Not so sure for a family. Clean cheap and quiet. Definitely no entertainment for your teenager though.


----------



## Firefly (30 Mar 2007)

We stayed in Los Fiscos last month in P del Carmen and it was great. All-inclusive incl beer & spirits (local brands). Beach was a taxi away though but for 3 euro was still well worth it considering we had food & booze. Nice apartments too - good size. Pool v deep. 

Have been to Lanzarote 4 times and will be heading back to this place. 

Hope this helps,

Firefly.


----------



## Guest127 (30 Mar 2007)

stayed in sol lanzarote (matagorda)about 10 years ago.Sol had just taken over the place from some Scandanavian operator. Mrs Cu didn't particulary like it.  thought apartment block was too big and pool area was crowded in July. we had the end apartment on the third floor ( think it was number 2533 or something like that) with the result we had a whole roof area to ourselves and someone before us had taken up sun loungers. So mrs Cu spent a  good portion of the day on the roof. personally I like a bit of craic at the pool but sometimes it was a bit crowded . the entertainment was  non stop though,  both for adults and children of all ages. but that was around 10 years ago so probably nothing to go on now.


----------

